# Am I Sp/Sx or Sx/Sp???



## mangosteen (Mar 7, 2013)

I have taken the instinctual variants quiz, multiple times, and end up with sp/sx. Which I don't have a problem with. But, I am not sure. I have a strong desire to merge with another, connect, desire for intense experiences. Believe that always looking presentable and attractive is important. How can I determine if I'm either a sp/sx or sx/sp for sure?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

sx/sp

Based on your post, you are very different from sp/sx, but more sx-ish than sp-ish.

Also a link to read: Socionics - the16types.info - Instinctual Stackings


----------



## mangosteen (Mar 7, 2013)

The thing is, is that I identify with both very strongly. Idk. Thank you for the link though!


----------

